# San Diego Retriever & Field Trial Club-Niland



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to Land Blind-27 dogs

1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,15,17,18,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,37,39,40,42

Open-All the dogs called back except for #39. 
#7 & 19 were scratches.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks Russ, for posting! 

I believe it is dog 37, not dog 39, that is dropped from the Open. Dog 39 is first to run the blind tomorrow. 

Thanks again!

Kerry


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Russ said:


> Amateur callbacks to Land Blind-27 dogs
> 
> 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,15,17,18,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,37,39,40,42
> 
> ...



Dog #19 in the Open is not a Scratch and I heard was included in the call backs. I heard the (2) scratches are #7 and #12.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Fletch & Megan were scratches in the Open. QueegQueeg picked up. Sorry for the confusion on the numbers.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have any news on the Qual? I have a young dog running and anxious to hear how she did? 

Thanks in advance
Lorraine


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have any news on the Qual? I have a young dog running and anxious to hear how she did? 

Thanks in advance
Lorraine


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Lorraine : My sources tell me they are running last dog in the first series of the Qual right now.
-Danielle


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

BirdNMouth said:


> Lorraine : My sources tell me they are running last dog in the first series of the Qual right now.
> -Danielle


Okay - running late today. Thanks appreciate the report. 
Lorraine


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results?


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th, 11 dogs, #1,4,6,7,10,17,18,27,31,32,39


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open callbacks (unofficial) to the 4th: (21 Dogs) Dog #1 Starts the 4th

1,2,11,14,18,21,23,24,26,28,30,31,33,35,36,39,41,42,43,46,47

Good Luck!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Best wishes to the Calvert dogs today! Skatch is in the 4th series in both the Open and the Am, and looking forward to seeing the results for Delta in the Q.
Post updates when available!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Results

1st - # 18 Midnight Shooter III/Pat Nicholls ***New AFC****
2nd -# 32 FC AFC Suncrest Quinoa/Arnie Erwin
3rd -# 17 NAFC FC Dottie Ray's Ivy League/Andy Kahn
4th -# 31 Port Costas Chantilly Lace/Fred Warf 
RJ -# 1 Seaside Logan's Run/Dennis Miller
JAM-# 10 FC AFC Lil Chin Music/Charlene Koeth

Congratulations to all!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, Tammy & Lacey!!
-Danielle


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Q 
1. 15 
2. 17 
3. 16 
4. 21 
RJ 5 
A total of five JAM's.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the Q results. Congrats to all who placed. 
Lorraine



kjrice said:


> Q
> 1. 15
> 2. 17
> 3. 16
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tammy Z said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st - # 18 Midnight Shooter III/Pat Nicholls ***New AFC****
> 2nd -# 32 FC AFC Suncrest Quinoa/Arnie Erwin
> ...


Congrats to the Nicholls on the win and new AFC.....also congrats to breeders Don and Helen Graves on another titled dog from the FC AFC Saber x FC AFC Ruby B. Gonia litter


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Scotty and Voo Doo. Great job!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Larry on Skatch's Open JAM and Delta's qualifying 2nd. New QAA! So happy for you!


----------

